

New journal of computational linguistics appears, encourages CC-licensed content - nathell
http://nlp.ipipan.waw.pl/ojs/index.php/JLM/issue/

======
PeterisP
The indexing issue isn't described, and it's quite important. For example, my
research needs to be published somewhere that's indexed in Thomson Reuters Web
of Science or SCOPUS [even though some good journals of my subfield aren't
there] - otherwise the results don't count in most practical measurements that
determine the evaluation and funding of me and my institute.

Me and my colleagues can't publish in nonindexed (or weakly indexed) public
journals, since you won't be able to publish the same research results in a
'good' journal or conference later (it's no longer 'original, unpublished
research') - in essence, publishing here would mean throwing away many months
of work, since the work itself and its citations will be disregarded.

~~~
af3
academia hell, huh?

